# Grafiker-Forum gesucht



## Raven280438 (12. Juli 2011)

Hi,

ich suche in diesem Thread in der Jobbörse nach einem Grafiker für ein Browsergame-Projekt.
Leider hat sich noch niemand gemeldet.

Deshalb suche ich nach einem anderen gut besuchten Grafiker-Foren. Hat jemand einen Link?


Gruß


----------



## Alex Großmann (12. Juli 2011)

Da kommt wohl nichts an PSD-Tutorials ran 
Viel Erfolg 

PS: Die sind ECHT Profihaft dort, also zumindestens die meisten!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. Juli 2011)

Alex Großmann hat gesagt.:


> PS: Die sind ECHT Profihaft dort, also zumindestens die meisten!



Hm, und hier nicht? *kopfkratz*


----------



## Alex Großmann (12. Juli 2011)

Keine Ahnung wie hier der Grafikerbereich ist  

Aber so war das auch gar nicht gemeint (es war gemeint das die Leute dort wirklich was auf dem Kasten haben, und ich hab nicht mal an dieses Forum - im Zusammenhang- gedacht), aber danke das du mir die Worte im Mund rumdrehst! Da hilft man doch gleich nochmal so gern...manmanman


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Juli 2011)

Hi,
also einige Grafiker sind hier schon tätig.
Nur wirst du auch in anderen Foren nur sehr wenige Vollzeitgrafiker, und das sind in der Regel diedie auch wirklich was auf dem Kasten haben, finden welche sich einem Projekt unentgeltlich zur Verfügung stellen werden.
Und dann ist es auch das ungezählt 1000 Browsergame was sich da im Forum findet.
Bitte verstehe das jetzt nicht falsch, nur vielleicht solltest du dir nochmal Gedanken um die Rahmenbedingungen machen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## smileyml (12. Juli 2011)

Alex Großmann hat gesagt.:


> ...Die sind ECHT Profihaft dort, also zumindestens die meisten!


 
Das ist aus meiner Sicht auch einew vergleichende Aussage, aber die steht dir natürlich auch zu.

Aber das Problem ist aus meiner Sicht nicht der Mangel an fähigen Leuten hier, sondern eher der "Dauerbrenner" Browsergame.

Alle anderen Vergleiche mit psd-tuts lasse ich mal unkommentiert. Da kann jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen und rausfinden, was einem besser taugt.


----------



## Alex Großmann (13. Juli 2011)

Ich meinte das nicht vergleichend! Ich weiß - wie gesagt - gar nicht wie die Leute hier sind  War in den Rubriken noch nicht unterwegs. Also bitte nicht vergleichend verstehen! Ich wollte wirklich nur sagen das die Leute dort gut sind, nicht mehr nicht weniger 


BTT:
Auf Grafiker.de kannst du auch mal schauen.
Je nachdem wie viel du Ausgeben willst....Zeitungsanzeigen, ComputerBase anzeige, oder direkt bei ner Firma. ..


----------

